# Lincolnshire County Lunatic Asylum - June 2012 (Image Intensive)



## Priority 7 (Jun 26, 2012)

St Johns Asylum formerly known as the Lincolnshire County Lunatic Asylum was built in 1852 and went through several expansions.Originally established as a joint venture between Lindsey, Kesteven, Holland, Lincoln, Grimsby and Stamford, and managed by a Board of Visitors decided on by the contributing authorities. Kesteven and Grantham withdrew their support when the contract of Union expired in 1893, eventually establishing the Kesteven County Asylum at South Rauceby, 1897. The hospital itself resides in 120 acres of land which includes gardens, farmland and a burial ground. The 1940 female patients were transferred to other hospitals, mainly Storthes Hall near Huddersfield, to allow enough space for an Emergency Hospital, with many returning until well after the war had ended. The NHS took over hospital administration in 1948. It wasn't until the 1960s that it finally became known as St John's Hospital. Patients were from Harmston Hall Hospital were transfered to St Johns when that hospital closed. Finally in 1989 St John's Hospital itself was closed in with all remaining patients transferred to other hospitals. The site was sold to developers and with the exception of the central block most buildings were demolished.
*Visited in the great company of UrbanX, OMJ UE, Headflux and Nutcase (Jen) just kidding*.






























































Surely not for the Euro 2012??














































One Especially for Nelly (Sorry bud  )





















*Thanks for looking and thanks to those that made it such a great days exploring*


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 26, 2012)

Now that is one hell of a nice set of photo's!

Thanks for posting them up!


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 26, 2012)

Really lovely set. So gutted we didn't make it into this place. Trip back for sure!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 26, 2012)

Amazing set dude, stunning photo's. The one of that press / stamp is amazing! 

Oh which reminds me, if you still have the note I gave you for petrol, it will be stampd with it! I stamped the notes in my wallet as it was the only paper I had on me! 

Pleased to say we have some different ones too! 

I'll pop a video up in the Video's thread later tonight too 

St. John's Pauper Lunatic Asylum, or the Lincoln County Asylum was built in 1852, and operated all the way through to 1989. It is of stonebuilt construction and had several blocks for men, women and children. It also had a large central ballroom. It was designed by John R Hamilton of Gloucester and was originally named "Lindsey and Holland Counties and Lincoln and Grimsby District Lunatic Asylum" 
Plans are underway to convert the site into a "heritage village" with shops, a primary care centre and houses. 

The place is huge. I have a lot of photo’s below, but this is just a tiny, tiny selection! 






Stairs:





The corridors are lush! Not as long as places like Severalls, but look at that ceiling! 















Isolation Room:















Soz, more Corridor porn! 


















































Isolation rooms coming off a common room:















Walkway, check out the crests above every support:





Main Hall:










Right, to the records office:



































Some externals of the beautiful architecture as I was leaving:


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice shots my man I still remember OMJ after the cat made him soil himself


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 26, 2012)

F**king cat scared the life out of me - completely unexpected jumping out at me like that!!!

Awesome photos guys - I cant compete with those. I'll still add a couple in a bit, I didnt take a huge amount this time round as I took most on my first visit...


----------



## Bones out (Jun 26, 2012)

What excellent snaps of the old girl.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 26, 2012)

Here's a few of mine...

















Someone said UrbanX always gets in the way of shots - they were right...


















Sorry P7 - this was a classic! But what on earth were you reaching for?








UrbanX deep in a hole in the floor...








On to the nursery...
























This was where the soddin cat jumped out at me, I had finally found the room with all the files and the last thing I was expecting was a black cat to come flying out of the corner  













Looks like someone needed a rest  It was a long day...


----------



## Headflux (Jun 26, 2012)

Will add mine tomorrow  where's the stair group shot?


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 26, 2012)

Headflux said:


> where's the stair group shot?



I was wondering that too....


----------



## nelly (Jun 26, 2012)

Cracking photos mate, but I can't believe that you lugged along a tin of white paint and vandalized the place!!! Tch!!!



Priority 7 said:


> One Especially for Nelly (Sorry bud  )


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 26, 2012)

Great piks from all of you, made me wanna check it out even more now , cheers for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 26, 2012)

Headflux said:


> Will add mine tomorrow  where's the stair group shot?




Lol, I popped it in People shots this morning with a couple of others! It's on the vid too. Those stairs are so lush! 





UE-OMJ, Priority 7, UrbanX, Headflux.


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 26, 2012)

Crackin stuff you lot!!


----------



## sonyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Quality pics from everyone!!!! Jealous.....much!!!


----------



## urban phantom (Jun 27, 2012)

very nice work people thanks for sharing


----------



## Scaramanger (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice pics everyone 

Gotta get me some of that place.....


----------

